
Show HN: 1 KB JavaScript library for building applications - jbucaran
https://github.com/JorgeBucaran/hyperapp
======
antoaravinth
Thanks for the great library. I was trying to go-through the source and I have
couple of questions.One, on line 135:

[https://github.com/hyperapp/hyperapp/blob/master/src/app.js#...](https://github.com/hyperapp/hyperapp/blob/master/src/app.js#L135)

You seems to be attaching global event handler. Looks like we can't have
multiple event handlers at this time. Is this expected or it would be handled
in the future?

2\. Why do we use requestAnimationFrame for rendering? Do you think its going
to offer best performance all the time? Note here, I'm new to
requestAnimationFrame concept, so you can answer me like I'm a noob :)

~~~
bananicorn
I can answer you #2:

requestAnimationFrame schedules the rendering to when the screen refreshes,
which kinda makes sense in this case. (Which is a great thing when you're
doing animations or games, since no frames are being dropped) It also doesn't
fire while the tab is not active, so that's a plus too.

I've nothing to do with this project though, so I might be wrong on the
details.

------
maxpert
I think it's awesome that you have a minimal piece of library, I hope does get
the momentum it deserves (Shameless plug I recently did a hobby project
[http://invatar.ga/](http://invatar.ga/) and used moon.js on a second thought
I might want to use this instead).

------
curtisblaine
This gets reposted every other week. Aggressive marketing team behind this
project?

------
qilo
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15264053)

------
zaceno
v0.15.0 is a great release. Feels done. Just needs the router updated for
compatibility, and were ready for 1.0 imo.

~~~
jbucaran
It's being worked right now! :)

------
speier
awesome library. like a breath of fresh, after all those complex frameworks.
keep up the good work guys.

